
Testing Tools for Node.js - reverentgeek
https://developer.okta.com/blog/2020/01/27/best-nodejs-testing-tools
======
wesleytodd
I think they missed an awesome new one called c8, "native V8 code-coverage".

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/c8](https://www.npmjs.com/package/c8)

~~~
reverentgeek
Wow, that's cool. I wasn't aware of that one!

